# If you buy right CD today...



## hornet (Mar 11, 2008)

Then in 50 or 60 years, you never know, it could reach this price

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350038918069

It is VSG (Melodiya) 1950 release of 1942 recording. Furtwangler and Berliner. One of two performances considered by many as THE 9th Symphony. Well, how this justifies the end price for WW2 mono recording, only He knows. No, it was not my auction (unfortunately) 

I do have some nice stuff up there, including the very same performance, but it seems only first pressing fetches these sky high figures.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmirkoslav

Miroslav


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I think it must've been personally autographed by Beethoven and Brahms.


----------



## hornet (Mar 11, 2008)

Or AT LEAST by Furtwangler! 

But, being in this "environment" for some time, I know people sometimes buy such disc for reasons other then just being snobs. Of course, you first have to have money. But one reason less known to many is sonic quality of first releases. Because vinyl is way more prone to ageing then any kind of (master) tapes, first pressings are actually best you can get these days sonically. If record was properly stored and not played, even after 50 years it sounds fantastic, where whatever you do with the tape and how well you care for it, it will lose it's quality.

So when there is some performance you want to hear in best possible sonics... There are many such discs where first release sounds excellent and consequent ones less so. For example Johanna Martzy with Dvorak Violin Concert on 10" DGG LPE 17178
It often fetches few hundred dollars and for few copies I've sold in the past, all buyers noted sonic properties as the main reason for buying.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220217744483

On the other hand yes, we just know that people collect all kinds of stuff, from stamps to PEZ plastic, why would musical items be different...

Miroslav
http://www.hornetrecords.com


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

i don't have LPs, but i do collect Cds, maybe one day they'll become expensive! (I hope), the most "Rare" CD in my collection is Guiseppe Sinopoli's Bruckner Symphony No. 7 with Staatskapelle Dresden printed in West Germany. Obviously impossible to find nowadays, so i assume that its price is very high.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Some CDs will not last very long due to tarnishing [see HiFi posts] don't be under the illusion that they will last for ever.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Andante said:


> Some CDs will not last very long due to tarnishing [see HiFi posts] don't be under the illusion that they will last for ever.


None of my Cds have that problem, they are all in "mint" condition, playable, even a CD 23 years old works perfectly fine. So, i have yet to encounter this problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

It only effects a certain time period, at least up to now see http://www.talkclassical.com/1120-cd-tarnishing.html I lost a few before I woke up to it, and its always the good ones


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Andante said:


> It only effects a certain time period, at least up to now see http://www.talkclassical.com/1120-cd-tarnishing.html I lost a few before I woke up to it, and its always the good ones


nope, don't have this problem.


----------

